# Kangol's Upside Down Catfish



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

*On his Crackberry*
























*OK so the story with the headband over my son's eyes is that he says it reminds him of his Dad's motorcycle helmet... the visor part that goes up and down. He has a great imagination*








*Bobo Fett trying to sleep*








*Koby sleeping on his bean bag bed*
































*Kangol looks like an upside down catfish when he sleeps sometimes*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol great shots!


----------



## sumo (Jan 25, 2010)

what a nice looking dog...........he looks pretty big..... how much does he weight?


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

LoL the pics of your dog always make me smile or giggle! I can't even get my dog to lay on her back like that.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

He's such a pretty boy. I LOVE seeing pictures of him. Especially the upside down catfish of course! 



Molly says hi Kangol  She likes the pictures as well!


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great shots!He's a handsome boy! The look on his face is like just get this over with please so I can go back to sleep!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Great shots!He's a handsome boy! The look on his face is like just get this over with please so I can go back to sleep!
> Thanks for sharing!


I think he rolls his eyes whenever I get the camera out :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO he's so funny, I love his pics


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

brandileigh080 said:


> He's such a pretty boy. I LOVE seeing pictures of him. Especially the upside down catfish of course!
> 
> Molly says hi Kangol  She likes the pictures as well!


:woof::woof: Thanks Brandi and Molly!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Krystle_Ann said:


> LoL the pics of your dog always make me smile or giggle! I can't even get my dog to lay on her back like that.


Haha thanks... I think he is so weird because of the cat bed I carried him around in forever. I had to throw it away once he outgrew it because he kept trying to get in it. Then I got him the laundry basket and he eventually got to heavy for me to lift him. He's a huge baby. 80lb baby...lol


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

sumo said:


> what a nice looking dog...........he looks pretty big..... how much does he weight?


Thank you! He is about 80lbs. He's a great big, huge baby


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Haha thanks... I think he is so weird because of the cat bed I carried him around in forever. I had to throw it away once he outgrew it because he kept trying to get in it. Then I got him the laundry basket and he eventually got to heavy for me to lift him. He's a huge baby. 80lb baby...lol


He's definitely a big boy!! the clothes basket picture is priceless


----------



## rexdrifter (Feb 10, 2010)

awesome pictures! lol


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Lol! I love the shots you manage to capture.. and he seems willing to endure anything you put him thru for a great shot!! Kangol seems like a big ole love bug, lol! Thanks for sharing, as always!


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Hahahaaaaaaahhaha!! I LOOOVE those pictures! I love Kangol! He seems like he's so mellow! How old is he? I love him! hahaha


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

ThaLadyPit said:


> Lol! I love the shots you manage to capture.. and he seems willing to endure anything you put him thru for a great shot!! Kangol seems like a big ole love bug, lol! Thanks for sharing, as always!


Oh yeah he is like a rag doll when it comes to letting me take pictures. 








He let me dress him up in boxers and a "wife beater" with this BA pit bull print I ironed on it and take this picture.... all while he was sleeping. Did not budge! Actually started to snore louder! 
He is my sweet little angel baby face. :angel:


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> Hahahaaaaaaahhaha!! I LOOOVE those pictures! I love Kangol! He seems like he's so mellow! How old is he? I love him! hahaha


He is definitely chill... He is 5 years old. Thank you!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: :rofl: OMG that's such a great pic. We used to dress up Mack and Mary Jane too. I have a great gangster pic of M.J. she's got on a beenie a blue rag and a knife in her paw. OMG so funny. When I find all the old pics I'll upload em for you your crack up


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

kg420 said:


> :rofl: :rofl: OMG that's such a great pic. We used to dress up Mack and Mary Jane too. I have a great gangster pic of M.J. she's got on a beenie a blue rag and a knife in her paw. OMG so funny. When I find all the old pics I'll upload em for you your crack up


Awesome Krystal! Yes, please do that! I'd love to see them... The gangster pic sounds extra cute! :roll:


----------

